
Sell files for Bitcoin - OneBtnCo
http://onebtn.co
======
gesman
"Our fees are just 10% per successful transaction in addition to Stripe's
fees. These fees are deducted from sales automatically."

Please remove "just" word. Or replace it with "EXORBITANT" to reflect the true
value.

~~~
OneBtnCo
Hosting is not cheap and we don't have a ton of money right now to host stuff
at a loss. We plan to drop this to 5% in the near future if we won't lose
money by doing so.

~~~
tyre
I'm glad you're focused on a sustainable business model, but try to connect
cost with value. If I sell an album on your site for $1000 or $10, it doesn't
cost you any extra but my fees are 100x.

If hosting is an issue, create monthly plans based on usage or additional
features. That's your value, that's where the business cost is, so that's what
users are paying for. You aren't a payments company, so don't make your money
on payments.

~~~
OneBtnCo
I think you're probably right. Going to do some thinking on better approaches
to this. Thanks

~~~
bduerst
Do you delete files after they are purchased and downloaded, or do they
persist? How long?

Are you encrypting the files on your storage servers in case you're
subpoenaed?

How can I verify the file is what is described, before I pay for it?

------
OneBtnCo
We're super excited to launch our 'sell files' feature!

We launched OneButton a couple weeks ago with only the ability to link
externally with your button. Now you can sell digital files, build mailing
lists, and more!

Here are a couple example pages:

[https://onebtn.co/i_make_music](https://onebtn.co/i_make_music) \-- this
example is selling a dance beat I personally made (though I'm much better at
coding than making music).

You can also use custom domains on your pages for free!
[http://YouCanUseDomains.com](http://YouCanUseDomains.com)

~~~
Albright
Thanks for explaining it, I guess, because your web site sure doesn't. The
about page is worse than useless.

~~~
OneBtnCo
You're right. This is one of the top priorities of ours to update.

------
Fastidious
In total there is a 13% fee (that includes Stripe fee). What is the real
advantage of using your service? How do you handle the selling of pirated
material?

~~~
OneBtnCo
OneButton is a website generator, not just a product page. Users can add their
own domain name, etc. We're like Squarespace meets Gumroad (and will soon have
more features on the 'squarespace' side of things).

We plan on dropping the fee to around 5% soon, but we want to make sure that
we won't lose money doing that. We decided to launch with a 10% fee to make
sure we don't lose a bunch of money on hosting fees.

Our first target for marketing will be musicians as an alternative to Bandcamp
(which charges a 15% fee + paypal fees).

Regarding pirated material, we'll remove anything we find that falls into that
category. We'll soon have a reporting feature, etc.

That said, in order to sell users have to verify their identity with Stripe,
so we don't expect to have a ton of illegal stuff going on.

~~~
striking
So, all of the flakiness of Bitcoin with none of the anonymity.

I'm a little confused by this concept.

------
lost_name
I don't have a use for it, but I like the simplicity.

Maybe this is a strange question, but why no pornographic material? I'm more
curious about why you'd bother to single it more out than anything else. It
seems to me that that particular type of thing (images and videos as opposed
to games and apps) would be a much broader use case.

~~~
OneBtnCo
Just worried about legal implications of hosting pornographic content. We may
allow this in the future but don't want to do so without making sure
everything is in the clear.

------
xrjn
Could you add an examples page? I think it would be easier for potential
clients to understand what you're offering, as well as gather inspiration, if
you distinctly show a demo of how each page type works (without having to sign
up).

------
thatha7777
Gumroad lets you do this for PayPal & Credit Cards, and it charges 5% flat—not
on top of payment processing fees.

~~~
OneBtnCo
We're more focused on website creation as opposed to being a payments company.
The fee will be dropped to 5% as soon as we make sure we won't lose money on
hosting fees.

Soon we'll have more squarespace-like features on the website creation side of
things and will likely charge for features along those lines ( monthly hosting
plans ), while dropping our fees per sales to equal cost ( as suggested by
another user in this thread ).

------
Gusfoo_2
Not useful for me at this moment but I wish you luck.

